# Pakistani Hit Men



## JBS (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.dawn.com/wps/wcm/connect...ch-killed-pakistan-over-submarine-money-qs-05



> *CHERBOURG, France: *A probe into the 2002 killing of 11 French engineers in Pakistan is focusing on France's failure to pay a commission for the sale of submarines to Pakistan, a lawyer for the victims' families was quoted by the AFP as saying on Thursday.



Summary: A group of incorruptible French engineers was apparently killed by Pakistani hit men.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 19, 2009)

I think a few bodies are gonna drop.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jun 19, 2009)

Been to Pakistan?  I wouldn't fear them much... They can barely lift the AKs they have and it's hard to aim with your head bobbling side-to-side. ;)


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 20, 2009)

I meant Pakistani bodies.


----------



## hoepoe (Jun 20, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> Been to Pakistan? ..... and it's hard to aim with your head bobbling side-to-side. ;)



That's some funny shit right there! 

H


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 20, 2009)

Invisible J said:


> Pakistan is a nation of people that are experts at standing around doing nothing.



And complain. Don't forget the complaining. Or so I'm told. :)


----------



## QC (Jun 21, 2009)

Commision my arse, it would have been a bribe knowing those rat fuckers.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jun 21, 2009)

Invisible J said:


> Pakistan is a nation of people that are experts at standing around doing nothing. They are able to do it anywhere, anytime. If there were an X Games event for standing around, a Pakistani would win it everytime. I once saw a Pakistani standing around in the middle of what they consider a highway. I thought to myself, "Self, that is a bad as motherfucker right there, he's taken his craft to the next level."



Damn right - I also love their 0.2% unemployment.  Of course this is because one haji stands there with a dustpan, another has a broom, another has a trash bag, another holds the door, and yet another directs the operation.  In the US, one 7-yr old kid can do this, but in Pakistan, it is "job creation".

Did I mention I hate that f#$king country?  Of course, their neighbors to the west work harder, but are 60 IQ points shorter.  You can't win...


----------

